# 1960 B275 Injection Pump Shut Off linkage Question



## 1of625 (Mar 17, 2015)

I just recently purchased a 1960 B275 that the previous owner fully dissmantled the CAV inline Injection Pump. 
So I found a used one online thats suppose to be in good working order. I just received it in the mail and it appears the shut off lever is stuck. It will only move maybe 1/16 of an inch. 
Is this normal? Will it move more once the injection pump has vacuum to it? 

Right now it is still sitting in the box it was shipped in and I don't want to mount it up if there is something wrong with it. 

Any help would be great, 

1of625


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

No, that is not normal. It should move about one inch. Contact the seller. He could have checked it before shipping.


----------



## 1of625 (Mar 17, 2015)

BigT said:


> No, that is not normal. It should move about one inch. Contact the seller. He could have checked it before shipping.


Thanks for the reply,

The person I bought the injection pump from said that the pump was removed from a running tractor that had a cracked head that he purchased January of this year.

He said he would refund me the money, if I couldn't get it broke free. SO I have the pump totally filled with new transmission fluid letting it soak. Hopefully it will break free.

If you have any other suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just curious...how did you fill the pump with ATF without disassembling anything?


----------



## 1of625 (Mar 17, 2015)

Fedup said:


> Just curious...how did you fill the pump with ATF without disassembling anything?


Layed the pump on it's side and removed the oil over flow banjo bolt. With it still laying on it's side I filled it full of transmission fluid then put it back together. Then I removed the breather cap and kept poring transmission fluid in there until it was full. Then filled both governor ports full of transmission fluid. Then removed the fuel bleeder bolt and filled it full of transmission fluid. Lastly filled all the nozzels that the injector lines screw to. I left it siting straight up for over 24hrs and I am going to turn it upside down for another 24hrs to make sure that the control rod gets fully soaked.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Any change so far?


----------



## 1of625 (Mar 17, 2015)

Fedup said:


> Any change so far?


I was able to move the control rod by tapping the end of the shaft on the gear side of the pump with a plastic mallet, but the rod stayed stuck in the position it was tapped into.
So I flipped the pump over upside down yesterday afternoon to let it soak some more. Hopefully everything will get lubed up better and what ever is keeping the control rod stuck will break free. I really don't want to take the side inspection cover off, but I might have to now.


----------

